# Air port tax (fix in the works)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know how many have had to deal with that pesky extra stop for the air port fee's (Air port tax) but starting in Oct 2014 it will be integrated with the purchase of the ticket for all International flight starting with the (NAIA), all other airports are supposed to adopt the same practice.

Domestic flights have been integrated since last August. GMA article below.

DOTC orders all airports to integrate terminal fees in ticket prices | Economy | GMA News Online


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

It's about time they did that. That's one just one extra line to stand in and more of a hassle. Glad that will be done away with.
I always thought too that most if not all places would keep the fees paid. Given the level of corruption everywhere it seems logical that most of the money taken in would never get into the national banks.
Will be interesting to see it actually goes into effect and how many airports will still attempt to collect it or some other fee to make up for their "personal' Loss.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fee in peso's*



Jet Lag said:


> It's about time they did that. That's one just one extra line to stand in and more of a hassle. Glad that will be done away with.
> I always thought too that most if not all places would keep the fees paid. Given the level of corruption everywhere it seems logical that most of the money taken in would never get into the national banks.
> Will be interesting to see it actually goes into effect and how many airports will still attempt to collect it or some other fee to make up for their "personal' Loss.


Last time I left, I only had dollars and needed to change some of my dollars into peso's what a hassle and a poor exchange rate. 

Improving the next stop for I-Card holders the Philippine Bureau of Immigration window, I feel it serves zero purpose and makes absolutely no sense to me other than another money grabber, I checked out of this spot with my card and returned 3 years later with a 12,000 peso fee, they had no record I left the country and didn't want to check the stamps in my passport, this makes no sense to me? So if the PBI could change this into a fried chicken stand that would be the next positive improvement for the airport.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Last time I left, I only had dollars and needed to change some of my dollars into peso's what a hassle and a poor exchange rate.
> 
> Improving the next stop for I-Card holders the Philippine Bureau of Immigration window, I feel it serves zero purpose and makes absolutely no sense to me other than another money grabber, I checked out of this spot with my card and returned 3 years later with a 12,000 peso fee, they had no record I left the country and didn't want to check the stamps in my passport, this makes no sense to me? So if the PBI could change this into a fried chicken stand that would be the next positive improvement for the airport.


Yup, I hear that. I've found over the years that very little that goes on here (including government offices) makes sense. And anything that does make sense either does not work or is broken even when brand new. Frustrating at best..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Not all travelers pay the 550 p tax.

I wonder how this will work once they integrate the tax into the ticket price


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Not all travelers pay the 550 p tax.
> 
> I wonder how this will work once they integrate the tax into the ticket price


That's interesting, who are exemple?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are two different fees here.

One is a 750 p airport Travel Tax and the other the other is the Airport Departure tax.

The 550 Departure tax applies to almost everyone. I wonder what they will do about a traveler who leaves the terminal on a transfer? ( I have done this several times in other countries if on a long layover for example)



> Airport Embarkation Tax
> 
> Travel Tax: is levied on the following passengers departing the Philippines:
> 1. Nationals of the Philippines;
> ...


Sorry I cannot post the link due to low post count but it if you google "philippine airport departure tax" it comes up second on the iatatravelcenter web site


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> There are two different fees here.
> 
> One is a 750 p airport Travel Tax and the other the other is the Airport Departure tax.
> 
> ...


I think you are getting a little confused. There are two taxes that can be paid on departure. There is the airport fee of 550p which was until recently 750p, it was returned to 550p sometime last year I believe. No one is exempt from paying this. There is also the travel tax which is paid by residents and by tourists who have stayed more than 1 year. This tax varies depending on your ticket. 

First Class Passage
Full rate PHP 2700
Standard reduced rate PHP 1350
Privileged reduced rate for Overseas Filipino Workers (OFWs) dependents PHP 400

Economy Class Passage
Full rate PHP1620
Standard reduced rate PHP 810
Privileged reduced rate for Overseas Filipino Workers (OFWs) dependents PHP 300


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Travel Tax*



Gary D said:


> I think you are getting a little confused. There are two taxes that can be paid on departure. There is the airport fee of 550p which was until recently 750p, it was returned to 550p sometime last year I believe. No one is exempt from paying this. There is also the travel tax which is paid by residents and by tourists who have stayed more than 1 year. This tax varies depending on your ticket.
> 
> First Class Passage
> Full rate PHP 2700
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up, I lived here for one year 2008 and returned back to the states and was really upset over an extra charge or actually I had no idea what and why I was getting charged an extra amount because I paid $75 at the PBI desk at the airport, I think my ticket overcharge was close to $100, I filed my complaint with NW airlines and they had no clue what I was talking about and couldn't figure out why I was charged the extra amount, they also wouldn't refund me because the travel agency added that to the bill even though travel agency had me fax them a copy of my Visa and I-card.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I think you are getting a little confused. There are two taxes that can be paid on departure. There is the airport fee of 550p which was until recently 750p, it was returned to 550p sometime last year I believe. No one is exempt from paying this. There is also the travel tax which is paid by residents and by tourists who have stayed more than 1 year. This tax varies depending on your ticket.
> 
> First Class Passage
> Full rate PHP 2700
> ...


yeah, recently when I tried to get a one way ticket the agent demanded to see my arrival date or I Will not be exempt from above taxes, as exemption applies for tourists ..

failure to show proof that you are not resident = taxes ... 

the Philippine way is to complicate simple things, so the huge number of govt servants will be kept busy

did anybody read the 550 terminal fee receipt properly?

BIR authorisation etc is there ... even on another govt dept receript ...added work = more jobs


----------

